# tired as hell after fishing?



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

9/10 times i get very tired after fishing, wtf?

i mean like, we don't really do anything beside casting/putting baits on.

i hate driving home falling asleep behind the wheel


----------



## ToferLee (Apr 24, 2009)

If your that tired don't be driving, have a friend drive. Not worth getting in a crash. Fishing can be a very physical sport too but the fight is best thing in the world and the down time from life is more relaxing than anything to me. Usually a hot shower once I'm home and cleaned up is a good way to end the day. Be safe, tight lines


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

do you wear sunglasses? maybe your eyes are making you tired.
i had the same problem. ran out to local optical shops that carried those uv glasses.
tried oakley, costas, etc etc.

i settled on a pair of costa del mar 580 wavekillers. wearing them ever time out fishing.
not as tired like before. NOT AS.. doesnt mean your not gonna be tired. =D
looking at my eyes certainly tells a big difference. usually it be all pink and red without glasses.
now its white/pink. 

or it could be the walk in the sand/water. since many of us dont do that daily. its kinda straining.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

no i dont wear sunglasses

i fish mostly at night. like 10pm til 3-5am. that's probably why i get so tired. lol


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I get like that sometimes. Especially after tossin plugs all day.


----------



## kenyee (Nov 27, 2007)

you're messing up your sleep cycle...I get like too when I fish that late and need a day to recover...


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Do you think age has has any bearing on this? Take any meds? Could go like a mule in my 20's,30's,40's, but that was umpteen pairs of glasses(now trifocals) and lots of Doc.,and dock visits ago.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Yeah that's pretty normal to feel that way. Being at the beach with the waves crashing on the shore, the wind gently caressing your face, the sun comforting you with warmth...zzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

MDubious said:


> Yeah that's pretty normal to feel that way. Being at the beach with the waves crashing on the shore, the wind gently caressing your face, the sun comforting you with warmth...zzzzzzzzzzzz...


yep ask around for some pics of rockfish1 :beer:


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks like I gota start earlier. Starting at midnight kind of sucks


----------



## phoenixshard (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll be turning 40 this year and even 5 years ago, I find myself getting more tired. Good example is day trips down to do some pier or surf fishing. Usually get up around 3 AM and on the road by 3:30, usually about a 3-4 drive, depending on breaks for stretching legs or bathroom breaks. Stay out on the pier or surf for about 10-12 hrs then the drive back. I usually am in the recliner dozing the next day after sleeping all night. 10 years ago, I'd have been ready to go back the next day.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Yep*

That would be Rockfish1. Somehow he seems to recover quickly if his clicker goes off or if he sees your rod tip get a tap. Must be all that sweet tea he drinks. 
We all get tired but need to remember we ain't 29 anymore; in fact I'll be 59 when I wake up.


----------



## deepsessions (Dec 30, 2008)

could be your diet too......make sure you rest up the day before too...


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

The diet thing can be more important than you think.phonixshard,I was getting more and more tired . Doc added Anemia (chewin and crunchin ice is telltale sign and the first question he asked).Give myself (it's cheaper) a shot once a month. Worked for me!!!


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

You need to stay hydrated when you fish for long periods of time. I used to not drink much or worse yet, knock back a couple of cold ones which can add to the drowsy, sleepy feeling. I make sure I take plenty of water and Gatorade type drinks, along with some snacks to make sure I don't end up thirsty and hungry. I save the adult beverages for a later time.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

yea, i usually dont bring a lot of water/snacks since i have to carry other stuff.

will definitely keep that in my list next time


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey,aside form basic weight, how about apples, oranges ? They come in their own wrap and not much to throw away, Same for hard boiled eggs too !!


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Me and my dad do the same thing you do every couple of Fridays, we leave at 5:30 when i eat and already got back from school and we return at about 12 or 1! The drive getting there is fine but the drive back kills you, i also wonder why its so tiring!

Maybe its all the thinking; Gotcha or Yozuri? 6/0 or 7/0? Greenies or mullet? Corona or Heineken?


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Sun and wind both drain your body of important fluids and is a beating on your skin. Stay in the shade as much as possible and drink plenty of fluids. Sun, wind and walking in the sand will take alot out of ya and those adrenaline rushes when you catch fish will also take a toll. Good luck and let someone else drive when you get that sleepy.


----------

